# Homemade Air8



## CSKULIKO (Jun 7, 2020)

Has anyone tried to make their own homemade Air8? Trying to find a less expensive solution for liquid aeration.

Is it as simple as finding the active ingredients and mixing with water myself, then spraying over the lawn? In this case it would be Sulfate of Potash and some Humic acid.

I've had success DIY mixing other stuff to recreate some of the N-EXT products, RGS, Micro Greene, Humic Blend etc. just wondering if anyone has tried Air 8?


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Pretty sure this liquid aeration idea is bs or at least has a very minor impact. I have the 2.5gal bottle of air8 and dethatch and have used them on my front yard probably once a month since probably last july or august. I did the backyard once but its just soo much bigger then my front and i dont reel mow it or keep it very nice(one large dog and two small kids play back there) so figured it wasnt worth the effort. Anyways yesterday i was doing core samples for a soil test and the front yard was at least as compacted and difficult to drive the probe down into as the back but really i think more so. Was really surprised by that because aside from the air8 applications i also water the front wayyyy more then the back. Also my boy rides his grave digger monster truck back there all the time i use the x300 to cut all things which should help the front and hurt the back. If there was any difference it was in favor of the back not the front.

Front yard


Picture of the back


----------



## CSKULIKO (Jun 7, 2020)

All the more reason for me to want to DIY it. If I'm going to be wasting money, I'd prefer it to be a little money vs a lot.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

It contains potassium hydroxide, not potassium sulfate.


----------



## Bkeller500 (Jul 2, 2018)

I too am interested in a DIY recipe for a home mix to reduce my cost of a RGS and Air 8 type of product. Not that I doubt
the Next products are good but with a 1.5 acre property, the costs with shipping factored in is more than I care to spend. Looking at many posts, I am intrigued by the SLS, Humic Acid, Kelp & Yucca mixes. I have cool season KB and I like to have a nice green thick lawn. I mulch and mow at a higher setting and mow more often. My results so far are promising. I have been experimenting for 3-4 years but not in any set formula or logging my applications. I need to start doing jus that.

I find some satisfaction in mixing the above items and seeing a nice result when applied. But If I could find I schedule that included the DIY ingredients and a cost per thousand SF, it would simplify my struggle.

I am not a fan of Big Box fertilizers but use some of them if I can catch a sale or better yet a close out in the fall. I have recently started using Urea 46-0-0 and spraying at small rate. The POP is there but concern it will burn is keeping my on the shy side.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

If you believe in the secret sauce, it's not just humic+potassium hydroxide. Potassium hydroxide is used to extract humic acid from leonardite shale by making a big slurry. They claim to pull some of that slurry out before the extraction is fully complete, and the remaining reaction taking place in the soil is what causes the micro-fractures/aeration. I don't think you could DIY this as they describe it unless you had your own leonardite shale processing setup.


----------

